# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Hello all, new to the forums

## Brian1976

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and will enjoy being part of the community. I am looking forward to showing photos of our tank and livestock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Brian and welcome to Fish-keeping.com

Nice looking tank you have there m8 and I like the Rams you have there......how long as the tank been up and running.

----------

*Brian1976* (01-05-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

> Hi Brian and welcome to Fish-keeping.com
> 
> Nice looking tank you have there m8 and I like the Rams you have there......how long as the tank been up and running.


Hello m8, our tank has been up and running for 3 weeks now. We do not have many fish at the moment as we would like to add a couple at a time rather than filling tank straight off as the tank is still fairly new and we wouldn't want to cause stress to the fish, so a few at a time I feel is best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (01-05-2017)

----------


## Gary R

Was going to say that it looked nice and shiny  :Smile: 

Just keep an eye out on the rams m8 as your water quality must be in top condition at all times and they can become aggressive towards other fish in the tank when breeding if you have a male and female in there, I see you have some hiding places for them in there which is good. 

It's good to see other new member on here  :Smile:  any problems let us know and someone should come back to you.

----------


## Brian1976

As far as I'm aware, Bolivian Rams are quite hardy and tolerant but it's when you get to the German Blue Rams, things get tricky. We had a big tank about 7 years ago and our rams bred back then and your right they did chase other fish away from fry, but no harm was ever done. Proberly one of my best fish. The tank isn't finished yet though. I have 50 plants arriving this week and some other bits and bobs. Will upload pics when done. Any ideas and thoughts would be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

sorry Brain just looked again at your photo's...put my glasses on this time, i thought they had more blue & yellow in them than they had, thinking they were the blue Rams which is what I had 20+ years ago in a freshwater tank....and yes the bolivian Rams are more Peaceful and more hardy to water conditions than the blues.

----------

*Brian1976* (01-05-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

> sorry Brain just looked again at your photo's...put my glasses on this time, i thought they had more blue & yellow in them than they had, thinking they were the blue Rams which is what I had 20+ years ago in a freshwater tank....and yes the bolivian Rams are more Peaceful and more hardy to water conditions than the blues.


 I do like the German Blue Ram but a little worried about trying any at the moment. Firstly I would like the tank to mature properly with correct water conditions. Secondly I would like to plant a lot more plants and finish adding to the tank. I would need to do a lot of research on them. Or may just stick to my favourite, the Bolivian Ram.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

I would stay with what you got for the time being Brain, as you need to have your water in tip top condition and I would leave it for a few months to mature. The Blue Ram was one of my all top favourite cichlid fish all them years ago... I used to have half the tank filled with plants and hiding places for them.... the water was in top condition and still the lonest I could keep them alive for was 12 months....

I will have a look and see if I can find any of my photo's of the tank I had then.

----------

*Brian1976* (01-05-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

> I would stay with what you got for the time being Brain, as you need to have your water in tip top condition and I would leave it for a few months to mature. The Blue Ram was one of my all top favourite cichlid fish all them years ago... I used to have half the tank filled with plants and hiding places for them.... the water was in top condition and still the lonest I could keep them alive for was 12 months....
> 
> I will have a look and see if I can find any of my photo's of the tank I had then.


Yes, I may leave these all together and concentrate on my Bolivian Rams, they are comical to watch as the male will constantly follow the female around the tank. They both look young fish but can see that they are a pair, due to the male having better and brighter colour than the female. Also the way he follows her about the tank. I did make one mistake though I bought a common pleco, then after researching realised how big they grow. He's fine at the moment but in a couple of years or so, we will need to find him a new home. But that was my fault for not researching before hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (02-05-2017)

----------


## lost

Hello Brian and welcome to fish keeping nice tanks

----------

*Brian1976* (01-05-2017)

----------


## Gary R

> I bought a common pleco, then after researching realised how big they grow. He's fine at the moment but in a couple of years or so, we will need to find him a new home. But that was my fault for not researching before hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I saw a pleco next to the driftwood in your first photo on the left hand side ? but was not 100% 

I think you will be fine with it Brain, would of said it was a bit early for one in a tank being 3 weeks old....I used to add a bit of cucumber and lettuce for mine waited down on the gravel and it would munch at it.

----------

